# Pit Bull Saturday



## goReptiles (Aug 31, 2013)

My dad went off for the day so instead of going to his house for a few minutes to let the dogs in to cool off, I dog-napped them. 









The Yorkie and two brindles are mine. 

Laila is a boxer x pit bull, and Ali is the red brindle pit bull. 

Chevy is my dad's brown and white pit bull, and Sammy is a black lab mix that his wife likes to believe is a pitbull mix. 

All are rescues. 

Oh and the Yorkie is Codie my old man- he's 13.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 31, 2013)

You have a house full!! Haha!! I love seeing them all together just relaxing! Very cute pictures!!!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice! Happy dogs.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 31, 2013)

Great looking puppers! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## goReptiles (Sep 1, 2013)

They're perfect examples of the breed- awesome!


----------



## Blakem (Sep 1, 2013)

I love seeing pictures of pitbulls coexisting with different breeds. I love my pit Chance. My girlfriend and I rescued/adopted him in January. Such a loving breed. Here's chance!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 1, 2013)

Blake m said:


> I love seeing pictures of pitbulls coexisting with different breeds. I love my pit Chance. My girlfriend and I rescued/adopted him in January. Such a loving breed. Here's chance!



Oh, WOW! What a difference! Looks like he had such a rough start. He looks great, now. Good on you for rescuing him! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## Shelllover (Sep 2, 2013)

Love those markings how pretty!! Love rescue stories


----------

